
Amazon's plan to fight counterfeiters will cost legit sellers a ton - pavornyoh
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/29/amazons-plan-to-fight-counterfeiters-will-cost-legit-sellers-a-ton.html
======
red_blobs
What a surprise. Amazon is a terrible company. They built it on the backs of
smaller sellers and are now turning around and pushing them away.

There is always a subtext to Amazon's actions. The reality is that margins are
decreasing for everyone (even the original manufacturers) and by forcing
people to prove that they are an 'authorized reseller', it also allows these
manufacturers to not only control the largest secondary market in the world,
but profit handsomely from it.

The rich get richer and the rest of us are slowly pushed out of the
marketplace and forced to work for the rich.

I used to be an Amazon seller about 5 years ago. They banned my account, held
my money for 90 days (which nearly bankrupted me) and I couldn't actually talk
to a real human about what happened.

I only got canned responses telling me they were sorry, but the information
was proprietary to their business and they couldn't tell me why I was banned.
I had 100% feedback and bent over backwards for all of my customers. I still
didn't ever figure out why I was banned.

Jeff Bezos is a snot-nosed, Arrogant, child, in the body of an adult. What
they do is criminal and they should be investigated and shut-down.

